# Fruit



## PASM (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## molested_cow (Mar 19, 2011)

Produce look best in golden sunlight.


----------



## PASM (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes no doubt. It's 3 in the morning here and I got 60 watts.


----------

